# what they are ?



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Need helps to identify...

1st pic is this sword, crypt, fern,....?
3rd pic. L. brivipes, L.arcuata,......?


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

What I think:

pic 1 & 2 is crypt parva
pic 3 & 4 is Ludwigia arcuata. Here is a photo of my L. arcuata


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

I do have this Parva , this one is different got from a trade , anyway thanks.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

Scotmando said:


> What I think:
> 
> pic 1 & 2 is crypt parva
> pic 3 & 4 is Ludwigia arcuata. Here is a photo of my L. arcuata


great take..


----------

